# openoffice druckt nicht über cups [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier cups installiert und kann per 

```
lpr -P<Drucker> <Datei>
```

 auch wunderbar drucken.

Seit heute habe ich openoffice-bin installiert. Wenn ich dort in die Druckerverwaltung gehe sehe ich meine zwei Drucker, kann aber nicht über sie drucken.

Es kommt immer die Meldung "Fehler beim Drucken".

Wenn ich in der Druckerverwaltung auf "Testseite" klicke kommt : "Die Testseite wurde erfolgreich gedruckt. Bitte prüfen Sie das Ergebnis", der Drucker druckt aber nichts.

Wie kann ich das näher untersuchen, worans da liegt? In /var/log/messages kommt kein Fehler und ein seperates Logfile hab ich da nicht gefunden.

Hat da jemand ne Idee?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Poste ma bitte das Ergebnis von @PC-Linux ~ $ locale.

Kann es sein das du seit langem ma wieder nen Update gemacht hast oder neu installiert hast?

Sebastian

----------

## tazinblack

Hier bitte :

```
user1@host1 ~ $ locale

LANG=de_DE

LC_CTYPE="de_DE"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE"

LC_TIME="de_DE"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE"

LC_PAPER="de_DE"

LC_NAME="de_DE"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE"

LC_ALL=

user1@host1 ~ $
```

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich geh jetzt einfach ma davon aus das du neu installiert oder geupdatet hast.

Du musst auf UTF-8 umstellen. Ich hatte das Problem auch. CUPS druckt nur noch wenn die Druckaufträge in UTF-8 kommen.

Oder du musst eine alte Cups Version nutzen.

Sebastian

----------

## tazinblack

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> ...Du musst auf UTF-8 umstellen. Ich hatte das Problem auch. CUPS druckt nur noch wenn die Druckaufträge in UTF-8 kommen. ...

 

Hallo Sebastian,

was muss ich auf UTF-8 umstellen? CUPS, OpenOffice (OO), oder das ganze System?

Meinst Du, wenn ich anstatt OO-bin die OO-Pakete selber baue, dass das dann funktioniert?

Schon mal danke für den Tipp!

----------

## hitachi

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> was muss ich auf UTF-8 umstellen? CUPS, OpenOffice (OO), oder das ganze System?

 

ich habe damals das ganze System umgestellt (geht das auch für einzelne Programme? Egal.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/utf-8.xml

----------

## Hollowman

Ich hab auch das ganze System umgestellt. Geht ja fix.

Sebastian

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt umgestellt :

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

Hätte ich noch die LC_CTYPE, LC_MESSAGES bzw. LC_ALL setzen müssen?

Jedenfalls hab ich in OO immer noch den selben Fehler  :Sad: 

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tazinblack

Ups, 

scheint aber nicht mein Fehler zu sein, ich hatte das aus der Doku (link oben) rauskopiert.

Ich versuchs gleich ...

----------

## Knieper

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du musst auf UTF-8 umstellen. Ich hatte das Problem auch. CUPS druckt nur noch wenn die Druckaufträge in UTF-8 kommen.
> 
> 

 

Irgendwie hege ich starke Zweifel an dieser Aussage. Er kann normal drucken, ich kann es hier auch und nur weil oo.org es nicht kann, soll man das System auf utf8 umstellen?! Das ist doch eher ein Filterproblem bei oo.org.

----------

## tazinblack

Also das bringt auch nichts. Deshalb würde ich Knieper ja Recht geben, aber ...

... wenn ich als User 

```
export LANG=C

oofice -calc

```

 mache, dann kann ich drucken. Also muss es wohl doch an der locale liegen.

```
 cat /etc/locale.gen 

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

```

Wieso ist die locale in /etc/locale.gen nicht exact die gleiche, die mir locale -a anzeigt?

```
 als root :

locale -a

C

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

deutsch

german

POSIX

```

```
als user:

locale

LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=
```

Also? Hat noch jemand nen Tipp?

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Leider keinen Tipp zu deinem Druckproblem mit OO. Aber eine Erklärung für obige Ausgaben.
> 
> locale.gen definiert z.B. die zu erstellenden man pages auf Gentoo in Verbindung mit USE Flag nls, ist daher Gentoo spezifisch. locale und damit eben auch locale -a sind GNU/Linux spezifische Sachen und legen das „encoding“ des Systems fest. Sind also 2 verschiedene Sachen.

 

das ist leider falsch  :Wink: 

in der locale.gen kann man die locale festlegen, welche im system vorhanden sein soll, so stehts auch in den kommentaren in der locale.gen datei  :Wink: 

Wenn man die locale.gen verändert muss man, wie es in der /etc/locale.gen datei drinnsteht, ein locale-gen ausführen oder glibc neu installieren.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

@ Knieper

Das Problem liegt nicht bei OpenOffice. Das liegt an Cups

 *Quote:*   

> Seit Version 1.3.4 von CUPS unterstützt cupsd nur noch UTF-8 Kodierte Dateien. Da diese Änderung nicht rückwärtskompatibel ist, werden ältere CUPS Clients — wie zum Beispiel CUPS 1.1 auf SUSE Linux 10.1 — nicht länger funktionieren. Beispiele finden Sie hier: http://www.cups.org/newsgroups.php?gcup ... charset%22.
> 
> Anwendungen, die direkt mit dem cupsd kommunizieren, wie zum Beispiel hp-setup oder die YaST Drucker Konfiguration, werden nicht mehr funktionieren, wenn für die Kommunikation weder ein einfacher 7-bit ASCII Code noch ein UTF-8 Code eingesetzt wird. Die geschilderten Probleme treten nicht auf, wenn Sie UTF-8 verwenden, wie es für openSUSE schon seit Jahren der Standard ist."

 

Der nimmt einfach nix mehr an was nicht UTF-8 ist.

Stell dein System nach der deutschen Lokalisierung auf UTF-8 um, dann geht auch cups wieder.

Sebastian

----------

## tazinblack

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> @ Knieper
> 
> Das Problem liegt nicht bei OpenOffice. Das liegt an Cups
> ...

 

Warum gehts dann bei mir nicht? Ich möchte doch bloß drucken *heul*

Ich verwende 

```
 emerge -1av cups

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2  USE="X acl dbus java jpeg kerberos ldap pam perl php png python samba ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -ppds -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="de en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB
```

 und habe doch jetzt mein System auf UTF-8 umgestellt (siehe weiter oben)??!

Mit export LANG=C gehts aber??? Ist C = UTF-8

Das muss doch hinzubekommen sein!!!

Ihr könnt mir doch nicht erzählen wollen, dass ich der Einzige bin, der aus Openoffice über Cups druckt!?!

----------

## XMath

Hi,

schau doch mal in 

```
/var/log/cups/error_log
```

 nach.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

USE Flag unicode ist gesetzt?

emerge --newuse --deep world hast du gemacht?

Sebastian

----------

## tazinblack

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> schau doch mal in 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scheint also doch der Zeichensatz zu sein :

```
E [17/Nov/2008:13:58:12 +0100] Unsupported character set "iso-8859-1"!
```

Aber wieso iso-8859-1 ???

----------

## tazinblack

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> USE Flag unicode ist gesetzt?
> 
> emerge --newuse --deep world hast du gemacht?
> ...

 

Jap, ist gesetzt und 

```
emerge -DN world
```

 habe ich auch schon laufen lassen.

Ich hab jetzt gestern abend noch openoffice-bin wieder runtergeworfen und über nacht mal openoffice selber gebaut.

Interessanterweise sind meine Probleme damit behoben!?!

Dummerweise hat er mit die Version 2.4.1 gebaut. Ich hätte doch vorher synchen sollen.

Naja, auf ein neues. Ich versuch jetzt erst mal die 3.0 bin, bevor ich das ganze Ding neu bau.

Ich sag euch dann, obs damit besser war!

----------

## tazinblack

So, hier nochmal die Info:

mit Openoffice-bin-3.0.0 gehts jetzt auch!

Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

